# Adobe CS5 announced



## jubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Start saving up for it.  April 12th is the day.  I still have CS2 so I think it's time to upgrade.

Adobe Creative Suite 5 Launch


----------



## TJ K (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome. Do you know if it will still be 300 with the student discount like CS4? Thanks


----------



## indeedies (Mar 24, 2010)

I too am curious about the student discount.  Doesn't say on their site but I was just about to go get CS4 when my financial aid comes in later this week ;-)


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 24, 2010)

I won't be upgrading from cs4 but I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this new edition.  What would you guys say is the best improvement over cs4?
-Dave


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2010)

Who knows, there are no details available yet, only hype.

I don't expect Adobe to start shipping CS5 until Late October, early November.


----------



## K.Li (Mar 26, 2010)

you guys seen the content aware fill in CS5? seems like a great tool


----------



## TylerF (Mar 26, 2010)

It for sure looks really cool. especially the content aware.


----------



## jubb (Mar 26, 2010)

I was watching some videos on that Content aware fill.  It looks amazing.  I don't know how they do it.

Here are some Articles with videos about it:

http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/03/adobes-magical-content-aware-fill-bends-pixels-to-your-will/

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/video-adobe/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GearFactor+%28Blog+-+Gadget+Lab+%28Gear+Factor%29%29


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2010)

jubb said:


> I don't know how they do it.


It's done with math, lots, and lots of math.

I registered for the launch and updated my calendar.


----------



## nmaynard (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow... I just watched the first video on content aware fill and my jaw dropped!


----------



## cogi59 (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw the content aware video the other day and wow, I couldn't believe it.. would be an amazing feature to have


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## K.Li (Mar 27, 2010)

how would this affect photographers though, would people take less care in their photo since they can just take away things that they don't like as easy as that.


----------



## Live_free (Mar 27, 2010)

I have CS3 so I'm gonna upgrade. Also includes photoshop CS5 right?


----------



## RyanMahe (Apr 5, 2010)

wow, the content aware looks unbelievable!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 5, 2010)

Totally gonna upgrade!


----------

